# Another home build steam loco, the Isibutu, using RH bits?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

Many know of the Dacre by the Late Peter Jones, but when I was pokining around Roundhouse's website, I found this:

http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/isibuto.htm

Anyone have any idea what the Isibutu locomotive designed by Keith Bucklitch is? Using the Google on the Internets turned up nothing. The Yahoo 16mm group turned up nothing either.

Thanks-


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Another home build steam loco, the Isibuto, using RH bits?*

Garrett

Spelling error? Isibuto/Isibutu

Model of The Month May 2009[/b]

*Bromsgrove Society Newsletter - Offcuts*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Another home build steam loco, the Isibuto, using RH bits?*

Thanks Steve! 

Looks like an interesting project. The second article has another intersting article for another tangent, so thanks again! 

EDIT: as a moderator, can you (or another mod) change the title of the thread to the correct spelling for aiding future searches of archive posts?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Another home build steam loco, the Isibuto, using RH bits?*

There is a yahoo group called "Steammodelloco16mm" . Keith Bucklitch is starting to post plans for this and another guy is building one. Keith designed and built the little Kerr-Stuart engine named "Brazil". Keith visited our monthly steam up in Vegas and brought Brazil. It runs like a Swiss watch. If Isibutu is anything like Brazil, it will be an heirloom engine. 

While over at Steammodelloco16mm, check out "Jack", a 7/8" Hunslet. That may be the next one for me.

Bob


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Another home build steam loco, the Isibuto, using RH bits?*

Yes, Peter Jones' steam book mentiones his other projects that can be made from structural bits. 

Knowing my skill level, attention span and patience, I could never do any kind of real machine work, but the idea of building a live steam loco out of off the shelf bits with some limited fabrication is of interest. 

I rebuilt my Mamod to the point that the frames, smokebox, buffer beam and "reverser" are the only mechanical bits that are still Mamod (the rest being IP, PPS and Sidestreet Bannerworks) and had a blast doing it. 

EDIT: and I have been tracking your Dacre build, thanks!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Another home build steam loco, the Isibuto, using RH bits?*

Garrett, it sounds like you need a Roundhouse boiler and chassis kit. Can't go wrong starting with that. 

Larry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Another home build steam loco, the Isibuto, using RH bits?*

Larry- 

Thanks for the suggestion. I was thinking one of their kits or chassis might be a good start. Actually, I have an idea involving the Millie. One of my problems is I like alcohol firing Vs. gas, so that does limit a few things.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 30 Jan 2010 02:20 PM 
Larry- 

Thanks for the suggestion. I was thinking one of their kits or chassis might be a good start. Actually, I have an idea involving the Millie. One of my problems is I like alcohol firing Vs. gas, so that does limit a few things. 

Garrett - you'll have to go waaaaay back to find an alcohol-burning boiler from RH. You might find one by asking Harri or the boys at RH nicely, telling them what it's for.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY true Tac. 

I sit and look at my 1980s Sidestreet Bannerworks catalog and dream. Dylan, Lady Ann, and (I think) Old Colonial (Lady Ann in Colonial clothing). Should have ordered then!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, here it is, same loco that was in the catalog (same name at least, Roger the Scoundrel):

http://sidestreetbannerworks.com/locos/loco33.html


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 30 Jan 2010 04:15 PM 
VERY true Tac. 

I sit and look at my 1980s Sidestreet Bannerworks catalog and dream. Dylan, Lady Ann, and (I think) Old Colonial (Lady Ann in Colonial clothing). Should have ordered then! 

Hmmm, have you checked out the cost then by comparison with now? That little loco was the equivalent of around $4800!!!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

